# Journalist looking for self-funded retiree case study



## lcormack (2 December 2014)

I am a journalist with the Sydney Morning Herald and I am on the hunt for self-funded retirees in Sydney or Melbourne who are facing a nervous Chrissie period amid market slumps. As the market goes down what will that mean heading into the new year? If you are/you have any friends/family/grandparents in this position who would be happy to feature in story w photo please message or email me asap lucy.cormack@fairfaxmedia.com.au or call 02 9282 1599 Cheers.


----------



## sval62 (2 December 2014)

lcormack said:


> I am a journalist with the Sydney Morning Herald and I am on the hunt for self-funded retirees in Sydney or Melbourne who are facing a nervous Chrissie period amid market slumps. As the market goes down what will that mean heading into the new year? If you are/you have any friends/family/grandparents in this position who would be happy to feature in story w photo please message or email me asap lucy.cormack@fairfaxmedia.com.au or call 02 9282 1599 Cheers.




Is there a market slump, what are you trying to say,its up this year for me.
If like me and are self funded you have have got all 
bases covered.
The market as you call it goes up and down every day and 
night.
The place where you put your assets are the key.
Do not be greedy and wish for ultra high returns,
greed has broken many self retires.


----------



## lcormack (2 December 2014)

Hi Sval62. Does this apply to you? do you live in melbourne?


----------

